# The Grey - aquascaper 600  - Its Here - Pix



## Gill (6 Feb 2017)

So I move house on Monday next week. And was a little miffed at having only my pico tanks to setup. 
So after a little fenagling, decided to bite the bullet and get one of the tanks george has designed. 
Going to go for a 300 with cabinet complete. 
Ordering from Rockpool as they will be less than a 5min walk from the new house. My wallet is not going to like that one bit.
Will be filtered with a jeboa external as i like them, and have been using them for a good few years without any probs. 
Glassware will be a poppy outlet. Just need to find it in the garage. 
Substrates will be from the Dennerle lovely range.
Hardscape will be a mixture of all my best peices sumatra, manzanita, redmoor that i have been saving. 
Planting will be only a few types and of course mosses galore.want to try buces as never have so far. 

Of Course there will be a load of bee shrimp in this(golden strains), as well as alot of microcrabs, prob around 20 or so. As just love them, and they are so interesting to watch. 
Fish wise, have already decided on clown killies as the top dwellers. 
Chilli rasboras, rosy loaches, scarlet badis, nerites.


Cannot wait to set this up, prob get it started the week i move if can get everything.


----------



## Gill (7 Feb 2017)

After speaking with rockpool i am going to order the 600 now. And maybe one of the new range of Kessil Light Units that look like the star trek enterprise TNG. The Kesil come with a goose neck, and dont know if i like that 
Though I do really like the Chihiros Light units that you can get from Hinterfeld uk. And they are alot Cheaper than Kessil. And visually they look alot nicer than the Kesil. But then again i Like lupyled aswell. 
So Have to Decide before i put the order in, decisions decisions.


----------



## Gill (7 Feb 2017)

Also fish wise, going to have clown killies and halfbeaks and if i can find pipefish again, def have them depending on which ones are on the lists. would really like the shortnosed or banded corals. 
but will see


----------



## CooKieS (7 Feb 2017)

Chihiros lights are awesome, cheap and effective


----------



## Gill (7 Feb 2017)

substrate i am going to use is this one, really nice mix of gradients of pebble and nice rich color tones 5-10mm. i am not banking the slopes and concentrating on the wood placement to contrast the sparse planting.


----------



## alto (7 Feb 2017)

I have Kessil & ADA Aquasky - like the acrylic & silver materials "look" as it's less (esthetically) invasive than Kessil black but I _really_ dislike the light spill from the Aquasky design ... going to try the A80 on my 45P (which I've yet to set up re that light spill as it's overwhelming in the location I'd chosen for the tank)

(suspect knock off designs have the same issue) 

You can also suspend the Kessil but the cord must go somewhere


----------



## Gill (7 Feb 2017)

alto said:


> I have Kessil & ADA Aquasky - like the acrylic & silver materials "look" as it's less (esthetically) invasive than Kessil black but I _really_ dislike the light spill from the Aquasky design ... going to try the A80 on my 45P (which I've yet to set up re that light spill as it's overwhelming in the location I'd chosen for the tank)
> 
> (suspect knock off designs have the same issue)
> 
> You can also suspend the Kessil but the cord must go somewhere



Thanks, 
the tank is going in an alcove so not too bothered about light spill. 
that is the thing about the kessil, i just dont like the matt black and the shape of the new rage. yes the geek in me would love them, but style wise the chihiros wins. 
dont really have a budget but hoping to come in under 1k for all the bits and peices for this tank including the plants and fish. dont really want to spend more than that. as the tank and stand is 400 quid._ and that is alot for me considering my 400g tank and box steel frame stand and all the gravel and external filters came in under 400 quid back in 2008. _
I have never done a proper high tech tank before, always bought tanks from gumtree and ebay etc. so this is going to be an interesting departure for me.


----------



## Gill (8 Feb 2017)

So i paid for it today before work, and should be here sometime next week. Rockpool will keep it for me till i am ready to get started on it. And as they are that close to me. They will drop it round with all the substrates etc that i will need.
Just got to do the definitive plant list so they can order them within fridays order list for next week.
Decided to go for 2 boxes of yukon 5mm and 1 box of yukon 10mm. just so that i can add a gradient of size from around the main piece of wood into the foreground.

Decided on the stand finish, went for the Super Matte Anthracite, should look really nice against the gun metal grey carpets and eggshell pale grey walls.

Although I have said i will be starting this tank using Colony, as I have no scapes running to Clone.
I think I will grab a mature sponge filter from one of the rockpool tanks just to give the tank a running start, on top of using the Colony.


----------



## Gill (9 Feb 2017)

I am going to cover the three internal panes of glass in Christmas Moss, as I really enjoy the process of creating it, and watching it grow. Have not decided whether to do it as a wall or just suction cup it in intervals to allow it to spread naturally. 
I will also be doing the shredding method and letting all the tiny peices scatter all over the scape to create natural moss explosion. Though not going to let it dominate the substrate as want that to remain mainly open without any planting. 
Got to Soak All the Wood at the weekend to get it ready for use. did almost buy 2 new peices, but have to resist the urge as have enough to use. Going to break alot apart to create some more interesting reaching twigs coming into the foreground. And scour for some nice twigs aswell. 
Sadly I still don't have a decent camera, so will have to make do with crappy phone pix.


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2017)

In preparation donated all my tanks dotted around the 2 garages and in the gardens to a local reefer. he took so much that i found alot of supplies that had been forgotten about so let him take it all. did keep a few bits. Did find my dremmel multi that i had been looking for. so this will come in handy for cutting up wood. 
Soaking all the wood over at the new house this morning. need to but some garden house to help with filling the tank, as dont want to mess up the new carpets. And dont think mum will like water spilling about in the kitchen and lounge. 

Now As I am going to be keeping alot of shrimp in this. And want them to feed from a specific area. I have taken the plunge and purchased one of those shrimp feeder station in glass. And Also one of those teardrop glass live food feeders. as if i find pipefish again i want them to be able to feed from something the will associate with live of frozen. 
Of course i will be starting up me live food buckets in the garden. just use some poundland buckets with old tank water and dump a few bags of each live food into them and feed them all spirulina powder. 

This is the shrimp feeder station and was under a tenner so happy with the price. Made sure I got the one for the size of the 600.


 


 

And this is the live/frozen feeder


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2017)

Also found in amongst supplies that I still have the Prototype UKAPS Acrylic Tool Holder. So that will Def come in Handy, though could not find the actual tool kit. do vagely remember buying it, but where it is have no idea. Might buy a new set, but not sure, As i have been using dentistry kits for now and find it works just aswell..


----------



## Lindy (11 Feb 2017)

I've got those shrimp feeding stations. Great wee things.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (12 Feb 2017)

going to pop into rockpool today, so will have a look thru the wood. as i will always end up buying more, I always do. 
Have decided to Move house today, as not wanting to wait till monday. and it means I have more time to get settled. 
Still need to buy a TV stand and a TV so virgin can be installed on wednesday -so No Internet after this afternoon until wednesday. Unless that is there is an open network somewhere in the street. 
Thinking of doing a timelapse for the setup but not sure if i can on the samsung tablet. as still no camera to use. and my crappy little Lg phone takes terrible pix now as is old.


----------



## Gill (15 Feb 2017)

I have rejoined the world of the living with Internet. 
Tank has arrived @ rockpool and it is simply stunning. And the height of the Cabinet is perfect for me. No More back ache when scaping or frozen spine from bending over.


----------



## Gill (16 Feb 2017)

Tank has been delivered this evening while i was at work. 
I have setup the tank in Situ. Decided to put it in the Kitchen as then it is out of the way. And made more sense as the cabinet matches the Tiles in the Kitchen Diner. 
Just means I have had to change the size of the sofa that is going in the kitchen - oh well.
Have plumbed in the Canister Filter and what not.

The Chihiros Light Unit, is amazing and kicks out so much light. And it loos very sleek and so easy to put together. 
Have added a small layer of river sand for now. and then will add all the yukon substrate and start scaping over the next few days. 
All the wood I am going to be using in this tank is currently soaking in the Garden to make it a bit easier to stay put.


----------



## ian_m (16 Feb 2017)

What mat have you got between the cabinet and tank ?


----------



## Gill (16 Feb 2017)

ian_m said:


> What mat have you got between the cabinet and tank ?



It comes with this pre-attached cut to size and glued to the tank base


----------



## Gill (17 Feb 2017)

Just Realised my tank, does not have the Aquascaper Sticker on it - must have been missed when building.


----------



## Gill (17 Feb 2017)

Also changed the shrimp to cherries, as could not get any golden bee at the moment. And all the sellers i use don't have any for sale at the moment. So will be adding 100 red cherries once the arrive next week.
Will still be using Colony, but cloning a tank from rockpool. By adding a mature sponge filter _(also will be the Pre Filter)_and cutting up alot of mature filter sponge and adding to the canister.


----------



## ian_m (17 Feb 2017)

Gill said:


> It comes with this pre-attached cut to size and glued to the tank base


Nice, it doesn't show at all, which is why I commented.


----------



## Gill (18 Feb 2017)

Scaping Commences in T Minus 10, going to take me a good few hours as so much to do.


----------



## Gill (18 Feb 2017)

Ok I tried a timelapse and did not like it, so wont be doing that.

Tank is planted and all hardscape is in place. Some of the Wood is a little buoyant, so some rocks are weighing it down.
Created the Moss Wall using suckers and really like it. And will look alot better once filled in. Used a mix of Christmas, Willow, Fissidens, Java.

Plant List:
Hygrophila Araguaia - Mid Foreground
Echindorus Reni - Background
Hygrophila Pinnatida - Background
Buce Mini Needs Leaf - Attached to Wood
Hydrocotyle Trip - Midground
Bolbitis Heudelotii - Attached to Wood
Hydrocotyle Leaucephala - Background training to grow emersed and surround the back of the tack.
Floating - Frogbit
And that is all the plants i will use in this scape.
Ferts I am Using Tropica Specialist - 10 squirts per day.


Filltration is via Canister 1200LPH and spray bar. Have used a Massive Prefilter Sponge.

Will Post some pix of setup later.
And once water is clear will take a few better ones.

Waiting for the shrimp and main fish to arrive next week, have ordered them yesterday.


----------



## Gill (19 Feb 2017)

Here is a little sneak peek. 
As I said wood has moved and messed up the scape, So going to do a water change in the morning and replant. 
I am still leaving the foreground open and only planted a few bits of Hygrophila Araguaia. And that is all that will be planted there. 
The shrimp feeding station will be placed in the left hand corner _(on_c_e arrived)_


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2017)

Added More Wood and plants this week. 
Still keeping the foreground empty. 
Cherry Shrimp and Chilli Rasbora have been added, also a few rams as always like those.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Feb 2017)

Look great buddy. Keep up the good work

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Gill (25 Feb 2017)

New phone arrived just an hour ago, so here are some new pix. 
Have added the new wood. And will be growing something on the emersed part, prob a form of jenny.
Love how i have placed the bottom peice of wood so that it looks like it is floating above the substrate.And has created a cave feel. 



Pic of one of the Clown Killies


----------



## Gill (25 Feb 2017)

Still Cant tell there are 100 Chilli Rasboras and 100 Mixed cherry shrimp - Red, Sakura, Tiger, Orange, Yellow in this scape. 
The Shrimp have dispersed all over the tank. And see them every so often.


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2017)

So keeping minimal planting went out the window.
Full Plant List:
Plant List:
Hygrophila Araguaia - Mid Foreground
Echindorus Reni x3 - _Midground_
Hygrophila Pinnatida - Background - _Melted _
Buce Mini Needs Leaf - _Changed this to emersed on the moss island_
Hydrocotyle Trip - Background/Midground/Foreground - _Really Like how this is mixing in with all the other planting and creeping its way thru._
Bolbitis Heudelotii - Attached to Wood
Hydrocotyle Leaucephala - Background training to grow emersed and surround the back of the tack.
Alternanthera Reineckii "Pink" x2 - Background
Ludwigia "Rubin" x4 - Background
Rotala Macrandra "Narrow Red" x2 - Background
Rotala "Bonsai" x2 - Emersed in the Top Left and Right Corners. Looks Lovely.
Micranthemum "Monte Carlo" x1 - Emersed planted into the Moss Island
Floating - Frogbit

Already Need to Trim out the Frogbit as has grown so much in the last week.
Duckweed needs thinning out.
Ludwigia is doing well and has started to push above the water line, and like it.

Fish Stocking is almost complete. Just waiting on the Cories and rosy loach to arrive.


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Mar 2017)

Looks good.
Think it would add abit more detail if you put some rock below the wood so it looks like the lower parts of the roots are trailing over the rocks.
You could then plant some small plant,mosses between the rocks.


----------



## Gill (4 Mar 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Looks good.
> Think it would add abit more detail if you put some rock below the wood so it looks like the lower parts of the roots are trailing over the rocks.
> You could then plant some small plant,mosses between the rocks.



Thanks I was thinking of this, but like how the wood looks to be floating above the substrate.


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2017)

A few pix from

 

 




This is on the lowest setting for the chihiros>My 2nd unit arrived but was sent the wrong plug for the ballast, so waiting for the replacement.


 tonight.


----------



## Gill (9 Mar 2017)

Added some more ramshorns yesterday (a mix of colors).
Have reduced specialist to 10 squirts every other day now.
Feeding:
_All from the NT Labs range:_
Micro Crumb, Nano Tropical, Shrimp Enhancer, And Cichlid Red and Green and spirulina powder.
The shrimp have become accustomed to where there pellets are dropped using the feeding station.  Using Shrimp Labs - Snowflake_(cover this in Mineral Clay and Tonic before feeding)_
And have restarted one live food bucket with daphnia - waiting for it to get nice and full before i start feeding to the fish. Again feeding using spirulina powder.


----------



## Gill (9 Mar 2017)

I am really enjoying this scape and the depth that the dimensions give. 
Although the whole back of the tank is covered in plants, there is still alot of open space for the fish. 
I like that not all the tank is brightly lit, and that there is a nice amount of dark spaces amongst the plants and hardscape. 
And have enjoyed how the fish interact with the scape and what territories they have created. 
The Czech ram females spend most of their time in the back of the tank amongst the plants and wood. The Male patrols the front of the tank. 
The Gold Red Head Rams spend all their time in the foreground and midground. 
Shrimp are mostly amongst the plants and hardscape and catch the occasional glimpse of them amongst it all. They do spend more time in the foreground towards the evening foraging amongst the substrate. And Also love the cooked chicken treats, _which i have seen more and more shrimp keepers using as a supplemented feed._ 
Chillis are everywhere, there is one large group and then splinter groups all over the tank. Is lovely to see them swarm thru the scape.
Killies and halfbeaks of course are at the surface of the water. Funny when the halfbeaks launch themselves at anything that hits the water surface hoping it is food. The Females are looking nice and plump with fry. 
I did buy a lovely group of Lemon Longfin BN plecs, and they are so nice to watch. Like how ethereal they look with their finnage billowing in the flow. 
Also nice when you spot a fish stationary in one spot hidden amongst everything.


----------



## Gill (11 Mar 2017)

Have been treating the tank for Saddle fungus in the shrimp, and cannot see any of the females are affected any longer. but have noticed a bit of white spot on the fish. So glad i always keep WS3 in stock, as that is my go to remedy as fish, shrimp, snail, scaleless safe.


----------



## Gill (12 Mar 2017)

Water change and a bit of a trim. Did not want to waste the emergent growth so have added that to the back of the tank as marginals.
Replanted some of the Hydrcotyle Leu into the Moss Island, and added a few shoots from other plants.
Going to swap out the rainbows, as not liking them at the moment, and looking for something else.


----------



## tim (12 Mar 2017)

Looking great Gill.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2017)

Lost my 1st Clown killie last night, found it dried up on the floor this morning. Did not waste it though, cut it up and fed to the Halfbeaks. 
Going to add a wave maker or 2 to halfway down the back panel of the tank, just to give more flow thru the scape. 
Found some 3000LPH for under £8 delivered.


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2017)

Gill said:


> Found some 3000LPH for under £8 delivered.


Been there (mine were £10), done it, got tee shirt, both in the bin now...

Problems were, very very noisy, after less than a year one started spinning backwards, but was replaced by vendor as less than a year old. The other one I had just stopped one day, motor open circuit.

Anyway bit the bullet over two years ago and bought a proper 3200l/hr Koralia at £50. Well worth the money, virtually silent and still running after two years, so considerably better value than the two £10 ones.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2017)

ian_m said:


> Been there (mine were £10), done it, got tee shirt, both in the bin now...
> 
> Problems were, very very noisy, after less than a year one started spinning backwards, but was replaced by vendor as less than a year old. The other one I had just stopped one day, motor open circuit.
> 
> Anyway bit the bullet over two years ago and bought a proper 3200l/hr Koralia at £50. Well worth the money, virtually silent and still running after two years, so considerably better value than the two £10 ones.



Oh dear that does not sound good at all. 
I have already installed one of the 900LPH Hydor ones, but wanted some more for a low flow area. Will See how they are once they arrive. and if Too Noisy will keep them for something else, £8 is not much including delivery. 
Was going to go for the SunSun/Resun ones but they were too bulky.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2017)

Gill said:


> Added some more ramshorns yesterday (a mix of colors).
> Have reduced specialist to 10 squirts every other day now.
> Feeding:
> _All from the NT Labs range:_
> ...



Have also Added Bee Pollen pellets and CHLORELLA tablets to the shrimp feeding. And Frozen Daphnia and Cyclops.


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2017)

Creeping Jenny(Cardamine Lyrata) Arrived yesterday @ Rockpool, so have planted it into the moss Island. Went for Tropica pots as the quality looked really good, and very pleased with them, Can't wait for it to start flowering along with all the Hydrocotyle species.
Also have been eyeing a Lovely Anubias Nana Pinto pot, so decided to buy that aswell. And have added it to shady hollow underneath the moss island.
Also on the Moss Island The Monte Carlo is about to break the surface of the water, will be interesting to see how this changes once it is emergent.
Also bought loads of redmoor. To scape up with plants above the water line. Going to cover the parts in the water with moss and more marginal friendly plants and maybe a few orchids etc, depends on what i like at the garden centre in Hilltop.

Also decided on what to replace the Rainbows with, Going to go for Pearl Gouramies, I love these fish and the mature fish are stunning. Rockpool have had them a few weeks and they are feeding well.

It Is so Bad on my Wallet now That is takes me 2 minutes to walk to Rockpool Aquatics from my House. I am in there every other day, to see what they have, and what they are getting in the next week. And it helps that they can get most any fish or plants i want. So I am Spoilt for Choice 
Oh and they have ordered a selection of Liquorice Gouramis - Must resist them, as not sure they will get along with the Scarlet Badis hareeem I already have.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Mar 2017)

Looking good Gill


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2017)

Nice scape but fishes are not compatible and they're too many


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2017)

Well I like a full tank. And have moved on the rainbows this afternoon.


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2017)

Upgraded the Chihiro to the Double Unit, and My God It Looks Nice. And really spreads the light out very nicely. And get to the parts of the tank where i wanted more light to penetrate. 
Also been thinking of increasing the filtration capacity for this tank, was going to build a trickle tower using planters. Then remembered PondGuru posted about a new tower he was trialling. So ordered one of them for myself. Looking forward to customising the chambers for what i want it to filter out. _I have gone for this model with 9 baskets to fill. And it will sit nicely along the back of the tank. Will be Hidden using wood and lots of Trailing plants planted into the top basket, on top of the floss. 
Middle trays will be using ceramic rings, and the bottom tray will be scrubber pads from the range. _


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2017)

Loving this tank. Ludwigia Rubin just gets better every day and is growing so fast emergent. Now horizontally across the surface and up against the tower. Sadly the double unit has failed. Keeps tripping the electrics, tried it in multiple outlets. Waiting for a reply from hinterfeld.
Cherry shrimp are showing more saddle fungus, so reading up on that. Really thought it was under control.
Fish wise doing great, all settled in well and feeding nicely. Have seen marked improvements  in fish health since feeding pollen. So will continue using that.
Have added dried krill for the plecs  etc.
The island is looking great now, completely covered in HC.
Creeping Jenny looks great and nice red bronze tint to it.
Hydrocotyle looks good in the tower and is growing well.
All the Rams are stunning and found some electric blue short body. So just had to have them.
The standard Rams are going from strength to strength. One female in particular is almost entirely a lavender color and looks stunning. The golds though are something else and so happy to have found them.
Will take some new pix once lighting issue is sorted. Will grab something as a temp measure in the morning.

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (12 Apr 2017)

got a few more plants this morning, decided to try something with a more subtle pink hue to it - Lagenandra Meeboldil Red


----------



## Gill (16 Apr 2017)

A pic from tonight with temp lighting showing how much the ludwigia is growing out of the tank





Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (22 May 2017)

How is the filter doing Gill ?.


----------

